# Complaints - anyone get a response from AIB yet?



## RealDeal

Hi there,

I sent a complaint to AIB about loss of property etc - the mortgage was part of the prevailing rate. I received confirmation of the receipt of the complaint and a holding letter. 

Having a complaint with the FSPO on hold until September 11th I’m wondering if AIB will seek an extension or write to me this week? 

Anyone else waiting?


----------



## LetItBe

Still waiting too


----------



## Tedmonster

RealDeal said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I sent a complaint to AIB about loss of property etc - the mortgage was part of the prevailing rate. I received confirmation of the receipt of the complaint and a holding letter.
> 
> Having a complaint with the FSPO on hold until September 11th I’m wondering if AIB will seek an extension or write to me this week?
> 
> Anyone else waiting?


Raised complaint on 15th July regarding receipt we got about a payment being made to our mortgage account. Didnt comply with the consumer protection code it referenced on the receipt. Rang this week for an update and they are still looking into it.


----------



## coolaboola12

Still waiting on mine


----------



## Tedmonster

Managed to get AIB to commit to a response date on my complaint. CB code of conduct states that AIB have 40 working days to issue a response (Not a holding letter) to your complaint. If they don't do that they must give you an anticipated timeframe of when they hope to resolve the complaint. 

AIB refused to even do this after 40 days. Using anything from we are very busy and this is part of tracker mortgage review and they didn't have to respond within timeframe. 

Anyway for what it's worth they said response by Oct 22nd on my complaint about receipt and simple interest calculation. So that's only 72 working days to get a response.


----------



## misstealeaf

What a joke that is- but hopefully they'll provide an adequate response.


----------



## RealDeal

Still waiting for a response from AIB regarding my complaint sent in in July... anyone else receive anything???


----------



## David_Dublin

I put in a complaint along with my Payment Form, end of August, details here.

I got confirmation of receipt of the complaint a couple of weeks later, and end September I got a letter confirming they are still looking into it, i.e. ticking the box of the Consumer Protection Code and being required to update at least every 28 days.


----------



## Olive7

I had a complaint with the Ombudsman and this was put on hold, then we received the money i am just wondering if you know do i need to contact AIB directly with complaint or can i write directly to ombudsman asking for compensation. Thanks


----------



## RealDeal

Hi @Olive7 
Brendan has a thread on this very question 
Wishing you luck


----------



## tnegun

Another holding letter this morning from AIB, oddly they state that if we are unhappy now or when the complaint is concluded we can go to the FSPO. Regardless of what they say I need their final response to the complaint before the FSPO can take it right?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Right.


----------



## RealDeal

AIB suggested that a final resolution letter may be issued to those with complaints outstanding this month. Wouldn’t it be great if we could put this whole mess behind us.


----------



## rustbucket

Received my 3rd if not 4th generic response today ‘we have not resolved your complaint but are working on it’....’ will update you at least every 28 days’. Crazy


----------



## Soapopera

After getting a letter stating in early Nov things would be resolved by the "end of the month" , I got another generic letter late Nov  & nothing since. I called helpline, and was told the team were working on "the wording " for outstanding complaints.......and should get something soon, but he dodnt know when "soon " might be !!!!!


----------



## Shay75

Got a letter saying they would be in contact every 28 days. 

28 days is synonymous with a zombie movie. Zombie speed is about as fast as I'd expect this to move


----------



## Nailligo

Shay75 said:


> Got a letter saying they would be in contact every 28 days.
> 
> 28 days is synonymous with a zombie movie. Zombie speed is about as fast as I'd expect this to move


On the third 28 days later now...like all sequels, it's getting boring now


----------



## David_Dublin

I'm on my 5th or 6th template letter at this stage.


----------



## Soapopera

Is everyone who is still waiting for a full/final response from AIB, going to wait for this full/final response, before going to FSPO ? Just confirming we are not on a time deadline to move complaint to FSPO at this stage ?


----------



## tnegun

I'm waiting for both AIB And the BDO to finish up before going to the FSPO. I think any countdown would start after they issue their final response.


----------



## Squirrelstown

On my fourth ‘28 day’ standard letter following my complaint/query re simple interest - it’s like Groundhog Day


----------



## Nailligo

I just got this...so AIB are saying we can contact FSPO now or at the end? 
Seems odd.


----------



## Soapopera

Nailligo said:


> View attachment 5219
> 
> I just got this...so AIB are saying we can contact FSPO now or at the end?
> Seems odd.


Have gotten the same thats why I was wondering what was best action... almost feels like they are suggesting we go FSPO now....in a "planting the seed" style, rather than saying it outright ???


----------



## Nailligo

Soapopera said:


> Have gotten the same thats why I was wondering what was best action... almost feels like they are suggesting we go FSPO now....in a "planting the seed" style, rather than saying it outright ???


It feels like they're preparing us before they tell us they're doing nothing, but I feel maybe it'd be better to wait for that letter before moving on to FSPO?


----------



## tnegun

tnegun said:


> Another holding letter this morning from AIB, oddly they state that if we are unhappy now or when the complaint is concluded we can go to the FSPO. Regardless of what they say I need their final response to the complaint before the FSPO can take it right?





Brendan Burgess said:


> Right.


Yup they're just muddying the waters they have to formally conclude the complaint before we can go to the FSPO.


----------



## Balfour

Guys,

We all seem to be at a point on this thread where AIB sends out their holding letter every 28 days, obviously, we need the final response from the bank to move to the next step.

Is there anything we can do in the meantime to move this along any quicker?. I just rang AIB again today, same old story, "they are looking into it.............they haven't learned a thing from their previous actions.


----------



## Shay75

Has anyone replied to the holding letter, asking what steps have been taken, when were they taken, what is the next step and when will it be happening? The aim of this would be to break them out of the generic response and try to get them to be more specific. 

I suspect someone has, but if they have not, I have no difficulty writing to them along those lines. 

Perhaps their strategy will be to drag it out as much as possible, so people give up from fatigue.


----------



## Nailligo

Shay75 said:


> Has anyone replied to the holding letter, asking what steps have been taken, when were they taken, what is the next step and when will it be happening? The aim of this would be to break them out of the generic response and try to get them to be more specific.
> 
> I suspect someone has, but if they have not, I have no difficulty writing to them along those lines.
> 
> Perhaps their strategy will be to drag it out as much as possible, so people give up from fatigue.


That's a good idea, at this stage, anything is worth a go.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Shay75 said:


> Perhaps their strategy will be to drag it out as much as possible, so people give up from fatigue.



There is no need to look for a conspiracy when incompetence and bureaucracy are adequate explanations.

Brendan


----------



## rustbucket

I must be on my 4th or 5th holding letter by now (another one received today). It could be more. I get more I get more excitement wondering what envelope they will send the next one in. A4 or A5 window?. Worth opening a side business as a bookies?


----------



## Balfour

Shay75 said:


> Has anyone replied to the holding letter, asking what steps have been taken, when were they taken, what is the next step and when will it be happening? The aim of this would be to break them out of the generic response and try to get them to be more specific.
> 
> I suspect someone has, but if they have not, I have no difficulty writing to them along those lines.
> 
> Perhaps their strategy will be to drag it out as much as possible, so people give up from fatigue.



Hi Shay, did you manage to send in a letter?


----------



## Sambo123

28 days would be fine - I got 14-16 weeks for my next response


----------



## Squirrelstown

another exciting letter today


----------



## coolaboola12

got a rejection today


----------



## Limerick Kid

Hi guys, just wondering has anyone else on here had an issues with Aib claiming they never received certain paperwork for a payout of compensation, 2 of the same letter sent in to them in almost a month & they claim they have no got the letters


----------



## Brendan Burgess

coolaboola12 said:


> got a rejection today



Hi Coolaboola

It would help others if you could set out, in a separate thread, what your complaint was and why they rejected it.

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## Shay75

Balfour said:


> Hi Shay, did you manage to send in a letter?



Hi Balfour,
I did not send one in until I established whether others tried to do something similar.
I have a letter going out today and this is what I've said..


_"I refer to the above matter and firstly thank you for your most recent letter dated the 19th January.

I note that you are still looking into the issue I raised and accept that you cannot provide me with a resolution at this time.

I also note that you have undertaken to comply with the Consumer Protection Code 2012 and provide me with an update at least every 28 days.

However, I am concerned that I am receiving what appears to be a generic letter and is not, in reality, “an update”. Whilst the letter may strictly comply with the Code, it does not in my mind comply with the spirit of the Code. Instead, it is saying that by way of update, there is no update.

Can you please provide a more comprehensive reply?
_

_What steps have been taken so far_
_When did they happen_
_What conclusions were reached_
_Why were those conclusions reached_
_What happens next_
_When will that happen_
_As I am sure you will appreciate, the issue of the tracker mortgage has been ongoing for over 10 years now and at this stage, every effort should be made to provide a resolution as soon as ever possible. At the very least, there should be full transparency and engagement by AIB.

As set out in our complaint, we are extremely distressed with having to move out of our dream home and the delay in dealing with the issue only serves to compound our hardship."_


----------



## Greenbean

Hi , I am one of the prevailing rate cohort . Was delighted with the result that Brendan and a few others managed to achieve for us all . I had followed Brendans template , was shot down by "independent " appeal panel , appealed to the ombudsman  , was put on hold until payment made by AIB . 
    I contacted ombudsman after payment saying I was unhappy regarding the compound v simple interest situation . Got this email yesterday- any ideas how I should proceed ? Any guidance appreciated ..


----------



## Balfour

Greenbean said:


> Hi , I am one of the prevailing rate cohort . Was delighted with the result that Brendan and a few others managed to achieve for us all . I had followed Brendans template , was shot down by "independent " appeal panel , appealed to the ombudsman  , was put on hold until payment made by AIB .
> I contacted ombudsman after payment saying I was unhappy regarding the compound v simple interest situation . Got this email yesterday- any ideas how I should proceed ? Any guidance appreciated ..


Hi Greenbean,

Have you got a Final Response from AIB in relation to the compound v simple interest situation


----------



## Greenbean

Balfour said:


> Hi Greenbean,
> 
> Have you got a Final Response from AIB in relation to the compound v simple interest situation


No i didn't contact AIB about compound v simple interest issue,  I was at the Ombudman stage with my original complaint before payment was made . So I presumed I could only continue with Ombudsman with the compound interest issue - maybe I'm wrong and I should have complained to AIB first about it ???


----------



## Balfour

Greenbean said:


> No i didn't contact AIB about compound v simple interest issue,  I was at the Ombudman stage with my original complaint before payment was made . So I presumed I could only continue with Ombudsman with the compound interest issue - maybe I'm wrong and I should have complained to AIB first about it ???


In my opinion, I would write back and confirm I wish to proceed with (a)


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I think that the right thing for people to do is to ask the Ombudsman to put the complaint on hold, as you are going to try to resolve the outstanding issues directly with AIB.

Then you write to AIB and ask for compound interest and, if you think you should get it, additional compensation.

If they refuse, then you ask the Ombudsman to resurrect the Case under a


----------



## Greenbean

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think that the right thing for people to do is to ask the Ombudsman to put the complaint on hold, as you are going to try to resolve the outstanding issues directly with AIB.
> 
> Then you write to AIB and ask for compound interest and, if you think you should get it, additional compensation.
> 
> If they refuse, then you ask the Ombudsman to resurrect the Case under a
> 
> View attachment 5396


Ok thanks alot to ye both for your responses , much appreciated


----------



## Balfour

Greenbean said:


> Ok thanks alot to ye both for your responses , much appreciated


Keep us updated on any movement's


----------



## tnegun

It's so frustrating we got another hold letter here yesterday too. How many complaints could they be dealing with? Am I naive to think it can't be that many?


----------



## Shay75

@tnegun - my own view is that it is a matter that could be rectified if AIB wanted to devote resources to it. 

This is the reply from AIB. It is a non reply.

With the refund paid, (apart from the issue of simple interest vs compound interest), the offer of a tracker a "dead duck" and the compensation saga rolling on, is there any news on the interest question?

Thanks


----------



## zxcvbnm

Is there any timeline by which Aib must have a complaint resolved? For instance,  Presumably they cannot keep sending out these monthly holding letters indefinitely for 20 years?


----------



## Shay75

zxcvbnm said:


> Is there any timeline by which Aib must have a complaint resolved? For instance,  Presumably they cannot keep sending out these monthly holding letters indefinitely for 20 years?


 Well - I literally just looked up the Code cited by them and the following paragraph states..

_d) the regulated entity must attempt to investigate and resolve a complaint within 40 business days of having received the complaint; where the 40 business days have elapsed and the complaint is not resolved, the regulated entity must inform the complainant of the anticipated timeframe within which the regulated entity hopes to resolve the complaint and must inform the consumer that they can refer the matter to the relevant Ombudsman, and must provide the consumer with the contact details of such Ombudsman; and..._

I will be responding to the letter I received, citing this paragraph, and any other that lends weight to my request for a resolution.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Ok. Interesting. Unfortunately that means there is no absolute deadline for them and they can basically string people along indefinitely.

So basically it may be that the only option is to get into the ombudsman direct to resolve.

@Shay75 - How long has your request been outstanding? I sent mine in the beginning of 2021 - so not too long ago. But if others sent theirs in months ago then it doesn’t bode well generally.
I’d be curious if anyone at all has gotten a reply that attempted to actually resolve their query  ?


----------



## David_Dublin

I sent mine in August, monthly replies.


----------



## Shay75

Letter going out today (for what it is worth) with the following



_I refer to the above matter and firstly thank you for your most recent letter.

Again, I note that you are still looking into the issue I raised and accept that you cannot provide me with a resolution at this time.

However, I note that you have undertaken to comply with the Consumer Protection Code 2012 and section d) of that code states;

“the regulated entity must attempt to investigate and resolve a complaint within 40 business days of having received the complaint; where the 40 business days have elapsed and the complaint is not resolved, *the regulated entity must inform the complainant of the anticipated timeframe within which the regulated entity hopes to resolve the complaint (emphasis added) *and must inform the consumer that they can refer the matter to the relevant Ombudsman, and must provide the consumer with the contact details of such Ombudsman; and...”

I look forward to hearing from you in compliance with the above section at your earliest convenience.

I am sure you will appreciate the issue of the tracker mortgage has been ongoing for over 10 years now. AIB have been aware of the issues for some considerable amount of time and therefore we see no reason why this matter cannot be resolved reasonably and promptly.

In that regard, we look forward to hearing from you._


----------



## zxcvbnm

Hopefully it triggers a response. Please let us know the response from aib. I will send in similar I think.


----------



## Shay75

I thought about adding a section on the compound interest question. There is no reason IMHO why that particular aspect cannot be clarified by return. 
I'll raise that next time.


----------



## zxcvbnm

But I thought the ombudsman ruled in favour of the  bank re compound interest? I therefore assumed no more avenues of appeal left.


----------



## tnegun

If I remember properly the FSPO accepted AIBs interpretation of his ruling in Karen's instance and closed the file. My understanding is that if someone has a complaint open with the FSPO regarding the same they can seek to have the simple vs compound calculation clarified. I think Brendan didn't get that opportunity as the file was closed without the option to reply/question it.


----------



## Balfour

Guys,

Most of ye are probably getting your generic monthly letter from AIB. I thinks it’s time we all sent( I did yesterday) back a reply requesting them to bring this to a conclusion and stop delaying the process.  Thanks


----------



## Squirrelstown

this thread seems to be moving into ...
AIB rejects my complaint about simple interest, should I complain to the Financial Ombudsman?​


----------



## Bagnet

Hi all, we received a response to our complaint on the 3rd of March. After receiving yet another holding letter I rang the number provided. I was getting the same story over and over about not being able to give a time frame in which our complaint would be looked. I argued that they were not complying with their letter and after some persistence they said they would get my case officer to look at our particular complaint.
Alas  they dismissed our complaint and they now consider it complete. The payment we received is to be considered as total compensation. The letter is four pages long and to be truthful, it is quite confusing.
They are saying that we were not offered a tracker rate because it had been withdrawn before we could avail of it. They also tgem ho one yo say that if we did avail of the tracker rate the interest would have been higher than what we were paying at the time.
They have given us the option to refer our complaint yo the FSPO. Has anyone done this or can you offer any advice about going down this route? Thank you.


----------



## tnegun

Is the issue of Simple v Compound interest your only complaint?


----------



## Shay75

I got this reply to my letter requesting that they comply with Consumer Protection Code 2012, section d).
It is another generic holding letter.
It seems clear to me that this is by design a frustration tactic. I for one do not believe that they are interested in resolving issues certainly with me or anyone else here that I know of. 
If their excuse for the delay is that there are a substantial number of complaints, then they should apply the resources required to expedite the process. If the will is there, they can resolve this promptly.
It looks like I will be making a complaint, about their handling of a different complaint.


----------



## zxcvbnm

I got the same reply


----------



## zinzan

Got a final response to my complaint about them using simple interest in their calculations today...
They don’t seem to get it at all.


----------



## David_Dublin

I got a response yesterday, rejected my claim


----------



## rustbucket

Amazing. We got another generic holding letter. If this is the majority of the outstanding complaints and they are sending the same letter to everyone detailing the same reason as to why they are paying only SI why are they taking so long to issue it to everyone?


----------



## Bagnet

David_Dublin said:


> I got a response yesterday, rejected


Did they give you any specific reason for rejecting your complaint? Are you going to complain to the FSPO? 
The rejection letter we received was 4 pages long. It is confusing and I think written that way to discourage us from taking it any further, i.e going to FSPO. 
Amongst other things they state in one part of the letter that we were not entitled to the tracker rate at the time we had taken out our mortgage, in another part they state that the LTV we were on was actually lower than the tracker rate!!! 
We still have the option to complain to the FSPO.


----------



## David_Dublin

Something about the standard variable rate and the variable rate being used interchangeably, and that they didn't have any input from us, or info re LTV, so went and applied the SVR.


----------



## Balfour

rustbucket said:


> Amazing. We got another generic holding letter. If this is the majority of the outstanding complaints and they are sending the same letter to everyone detailing the same reason as to why they are paying only SI why are they taking so long to issue it to everyone?



They are playing a game.


----------



## Shay75

Letter going out today with the following;

__________________________


Dear XXXXXX



I refer to the above matter and firstly thank you for your most recent letter.


Again, I note that you are still looking into the issue I raised and accept that you cannot provide me with a resolution at this time.


However, in my previous letter of the 21st ultimo I had referred you to your undertaking to comply with the Consumer Protection Code 2012. I had referred to you section d) of that code, which states;


_“the regulated entity must attempt to investigate and resolve a complaint within 40 business days of having received the complaint; where the 40 business days have elapsed and the complaint is not resolved, *the regulated entity must inform the complainant of the anticipated timeframe within which the regulated entity hopes to resolve the complaint (emphasis added) *and must inform the consumer that they can refer the matter to the relevant Ombudsman, and must provide the consumer with the contact details of such Ombudsman; and...”_


Your most recent letter fails to mention this at all.


If I do not hear from you on this point, I will have no option but to make a *further* complaint regarding AIB’s handling of this matter, this one arising from your failure to comply with the relevant code.


I trust that this will not prove necessary.


----------



## Bagnet

David_Dublin said:


> Something about the standard variable rate and the variable rate being used interchangeably, and that they didn't have any input from us, or info re LTV, so went and applied the SVR.


Sounds very similar to what was in our letter from them too. Longwinded and no clear explanation given to us. We are seriously considering taking this up with the FSPO.


----------



## Nailligo

Got my rejection letter last week.
They still say claim Tracker rates would have been too high.
They say I sold my house in 2017 when in fact, they got the keys as part of the insolvency arrangement in 2016 and sold it themselves.
It's a muddled reply, blaming me entirely for what happened.
I feel writing to the FSPO at this point will just be a waste of time and energy. 

I hope more of ye have better luck with this shower!


----------



## tnegun

Hang on you lost your house, remember that when the FSPO ruled on Karen's case she had no extenuating circumstances(e.g. Lost home or financial hardship). It doesn't matter what AIB says the FSPO has already rejected their arguments. Her case was chosen deliberately as her circumstances applied to the whole cohort so the ruling for her case could be applied to all the 6000, you suffered additional loss and hardship so should definitely go to the FSPO on that basis alone. The original case is just the starting point, we all had hoped AIB would see it as an opportunity to close this once and for all but they chose not to and instead chose to drag this out.


----------



## Nailligo

tnegun said:


> Hang on you lost your house, remember that when the FSPO ruled on Karen's case she had no extenuating circumstances(e.g. Lost home or financial hardship). It doesn't matter what AIB says the FSPO has already rejected their arguments. Her case was chosen deliberately as her circumstances applied to the whole cohort so the ruling for her case could be applied to all the 6000, you suffered additional loss and hardship so should definitely go to the FSPO on that basis alone. The original case is just the starting point, we all had hoped AIB would see it as an opportunity to close this once and for all but they chose not to and instead chose to drag this out.


Hi tnegun,
AIB claim my circumstances, terms and conditions, were similar to the complainant (Karen I presume) and therefore applied the FSPO decision to my account. I got 12% capital write down of the account balance in April 2012, when a fixed rate period ended.
This, to me, makes no sense and what you say makes perfect sense but I just don't know how to proceed with the FSPO. AIB have twisted everything I've said up to now and comparing my situation to someone who ultimately didn't lose a house seems a bit odd?
I don't know what to make of it.
I will send a letter to the FSPO because of what you've said and see what they have to say, but I won't expect any miracles. Thank you


----------



## Johnno75

Nailligo said:


> they got the keys as part of the insolvency arrangement in 2016 and sold it themselves.


So, you lost your property.

Whilst I’m unaware of the details of your insolvency arrangements, I seriously think you would benefit from having a discussion with a tracker issue financial expert (or even a Solicitor) with a view to framing your FSPO complaint in the best manner possible, or even launching legal proceedings, seeing as you have not gotten anywhere with AIB directly (which isn’t surprising).

AIB are, it seems, reverting to the old worn-out arguments that failed to convince the Ombudsman previously, so you may have a good chance in that forum, but you’d need to carefully frame your arguments.


----------



## tnegun

Yeah I agree its a complex issue as the FSPO didn't rule definitively in our favour so it make quantifying losses/damages more difficult so would benefit from someone versed in making these complaints and making the case properly.


----------



## Nailligo

Jayom75 said:


> So, you lost your property.
> 
> Whilst I’m unaware of the details of your insolvency arrangements, I seriously think you would benefit from having a discussion with a tracker issue financial expert (or even a Solicitor) with a view to framing your FSPO complaint in the best manner possible, or even launching legal proceedings, seeing as you have not gotten anywhere with AIB directly (which isn’t surprising).
> 
> AIB are, it seems, reverting to the old worn-out arguments that failed to convince the Ombudsman previously, so you may have a good chance in that forum, but you’d need to carefully frame your arguments.


Thanks @Jayom75,  between you and @tnegun I do feel I'm not wrong in thinking I'm not getting a fair hearing. I'll seek advice and hope for the best.


----------



## Shay75

Hi folks,

I got what appeared to be a generic letter of reply, however, it actually states that they expect a resolution to my issues by the 24th May 2021!

Edit - I should say what prompted this specific information was my reference to their requirement to provide a date as part of the code they signed up to. It did take a second reference to that part of the code before I got this date. 

Now, I fully expect the resolution to be a letter closing the matter down, but I will of course let you know what they say.

Thanks


----------



## zxcvbnm

Shay75 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got what appeared to be a generic letter of reply, however, it actually states that they expect a resolution to my issues by the 24th May 2021!
> 
> Edit - I should say what prompted this specific information was my reference to their requirement to provide a date as part of the code they signed up to. It did take a second reference to that part of the code before I got this date.
> 
> Now, I fully expect the resolution to be a letter closing the matter down, but I will of course let you know what they say.
> 
> Thanks



good work. I also sent them a similar letter a few weeks back (inspired by you) but I just got the generic  letter in return. I just didn't bother following up then. But I think I now will push them for the resolution date.


----------



## tnegun

Shay75 said:


> expect a resolution to my issues by the 24th May 2021!


Any sign of the postman today?


----------



## tnegun

I called the helpline today to query our complaints progress and request a date for resolution. I was told AIB had been granted a special dispensation by the central bank in relation to these complaints so no date is available and that they expect it to conclude soon!


----------



## zxcvbnm

tnegun said:


> I called the helpline today to query our complaints progress and request a date for resolution. I was told AIB had been granted a special dispensation by the central bank in relation to these complaints so no date is available and that they expect it to conclude soon!


They had been granted a special dispensation from the central bank? I’d like to see that. I also rang them last week looking fir an anticipated resolution date quoting the reference from shay in this thread re  complaints  resolution.


----------



## tnegun

I popped a letter in the post asking for the date or the "special dispensation" claim to be verified. I'm not looking to be annoying but they've sat on this complaint since last year and I'm getting fed up now!


----------



## Shay75

tnegun said:


> Any sign of the postman today?


Hi there,

I got a reply.

It started by referring to my complaint about the hardship that the failure to offer the tracker caused and my wish to be compensated. I had said that I moved house because of the mortgage and that if they had of dealt with the issue in a timely manner, I would not have moved. 

They went into how I got the mortgage, the options etc however they state that they do not believe their failure caused the hardship, if the tracker was offered it would have been at a higher rate than I was paying and so tough luck effectively.  

I said that if they had of offered the money a year earlier, I would have stayed put. The reply is I was told in April they would be dealing with the matter and presumably, I should have been able to look into the future, see the amount I would be compensated and assume that the matter would be dealt with quicker than the 10 years taken so far.

In conclusion therefore. "as our consideration of your complaint is now complete, we are obliged to inform you about he services of the FSPO" - please go talk to them if you are not happy.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Shay75 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got a reply.
> 
> It started by referring to my complaint about the hardship that the failure to offer the tracker caused and my wish to be compensated. I had said that I moved house because of the mortgage and that if they had of dealt with the issue in a timely manner, I would not have moved.
> 
> They went into how I got the mortgage, the options etc however they state that they do not believe their failure caused the hardship, if the tracker was offered it would have been at a higher rate than I was paying and so tough luck effectively.
> 
> I said that if they had of offered the money a year earlier, I would have stayed put. The reply is I was told in April they would be dealing with the matter and presumably, I should have been able to look into the future, see the amount I would be compensated and assume that the matter would be dealt with quicker than the 10 years taken so far.
> 
> In conclusion therefore. "as our consideration of your complaint is now complete, we are obliged to inform you about he services of the FSPO" - please go talk to them if you are not happy.



that’s disappointing. What was the  main crux of your complaint may I ask? I’m also waiting on a complaint I have with them.

the ombudsman is very quick by the way. My sister approached the ombudsman a few weeks ago re her complaint and they were on it straightaway. They are now in the mediation phase with AIb and they hope to have a reply very soon they said.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

zxcvbnm said:


> the ombudsman is very quick by the way. My sister approached the ombudsman a few weeks ago re her complaint and they were on it straightaway. They are now in the mediation phase with AIb and they hope to have a reply very soon they said.



The mediation is quick.  But when that fails as it will, it will take at least a year for a decision based on recent experience.

Brendan


----------



## Shay75

zxcvbnm said:


> that’s disappointing. What was the  main crux of your complaint may I ask? I’m also waiting on a complaint I have with them.
> 
> the ombudsman is very quick by the way. My sister approached the ombudsman a few weeks ago re her complaint and they were on it straightaway. They are now in the mediation phase with AIb and they hope to have a reply very soon they said.


The main crux was that there failure to offer the tracker, when they should have, resulted in my deciding to sell our home and downsize to a more affordable mortgage, in circumstances where if the tracker (at an appropriate rate) was available, we would have stayed.
The second part was that if they had of rectified the mistake via the reimbursement of monies at even a year or so before they did, again, I would have stayed. Them taking ten years was another failure. 
I did not bring up the interest issue.


----------



## Johnno75

@Shay75 go to the Ombudsman or a Solicitor. That you had to sell your house is significant.


----------



## Shay75

Jayom75 said:


> @Shay75 go to the Ombudsman or a Solicitor. That you had to sell your house is significant.


i agree, however, it is subjective. 

I "believed" that the mortgage was excessive. However, I was meeting the payments and not in arrears. 

One person could say that I was being prudent and responsible by avoiding arrears.

Another could say that by me not falling into arrears, I was managing the mortgage and therefore it was a choice which I selected to make.

Now, I can put my hand on the bible and swear under oath that *if* I was given the appropriate tracker or if I secured the payment from AIB I would have stayed put. There was absolutely no other factors involved in that decision. I literally moved a stone's throw away from my house, my kid stayed in the same school, my partner and I work in the same jobs. 

But - I can see why someone would say I still had a choice - tough!


----------



## Nailligo

I was wondering if anyone has had AIB twist their version of things in the replies?
I got my final response,in it they said I sold my house, which I hadn't (they did after surrender) I called the number and asked them to correct the info before I went to the Ombudsman and got another letter yesterday which is even more incorrect. I rang again and the guy I spoke to said to proceed to the Ombudsman as AIB will have to give correct info when the Ombudsman reuqests it.
I can't understand how, after spending so long (6 months) going over my complaint, they would still give a glib, patronising, incorrect response. 
And still claim interest rates weren't offered because they would have been too high.
It's getting farcical.


----------



## Johnno75

Nailligo said:


> I can't understand how, after spending so long (6 months) going over my complaint, they would still give a glib, patronising, incorrect response.


Call me cynical, it’s because it’s very much in their interest to do so. By obfuscating, they’re hoping you’ll just give up and go away.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Jayom75 said:


> Call me cynical, it’s because it’s very much in their interest to do so. By obfuscating, they’re hoping you’ll just give up and go away.



You are being cynical.

Incompetence is a much more likely explanation. 

They are snowed under. The complaints are complex. They might not even have access to the files remotely.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Nailligo said:


> I got my final response,in it they said I sold my house, which I hadn't (they did after surrender) I called the number and asked them to correct the info before I went to the Ombudsman and got another letter yesterday which is even more incorrect.



This suits you.

The Ombudsman gets very annoyed with financial institutions who do not handle complaints efficiently. 

If it's only a minor error, he won't pay much attention to it.

But if it's significant, he will factor it into the award of compensation. 

Brendan


----------



## Nailligo

Brendan Burgess said:


> This suits you.
> 
> The Ombudsman gets very annoyed with financial institutions who do not handle complaints efficiently.
> 
> If it's only a minor error, he won't pay much attention to it.
> 
> But if it's significant, he will factor it into the award of compensation.
> 
> Brendan


Thanks Brendan
I do hope alright that their recent replies have been an own goal for them.


----------

